# NOOB question!



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

For plants that have stems and are rooted is it possible to take a leaf, cut it off and plant it? Something like Hygrophila corymbosa, or would I have to cut the entire stem for this to work?

Thanks


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Technically, yes, this can work, but it is better to cut off a side shoot (off the main stem), as the new plant will likely have more than one leaf and it is easier to plant.

You can also lop the top off the plant and replant the top portion. The bottom portion should produce stems below the cut and regrow, leaving you with two seperate plants.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

ok, i've been doing the top and side shoots, but might try the leaf.

thanks


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

If you want to try propagating one leaf at a time, you might have better results if you don't stick it in the gravel, but leave it floating and swirling around the surface until it starts to send out roots. At the surface, the plants have the advantage of higher light and atmospheric, non-limiting CO2 (the secrets to success for all floating plants). In the gravel, less light, less CO2 and more bacteria and other microscopic critters that would be likely to attack/decompose the leaf in contact with the gravel especially if you bend or damage the leaf sticking it into the gravel.

Unintentionally, I've seen H.difformis, L.aromatica, B.monnieri and a few others do this after trimmings and rescaping, but not every plant will do it. It is amazing to see plants survival mechanisms at work when it does.

I think it's important the entire leaf petiole/stem is intact for this to have it's best chance of working. If you can "peel" or break the whole leaf structure off the main stem rather than cutting it off it will probably help. This method can even be used on several terrestrial plants as well.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks, we'll see what they come up with


----------

